# OASE BioMaster Thermo in Canada ??



## ScubaSteve13 (Jun 28, 2018)

Anybody know if you can buy this filter in Canada ??

https://store.oase-usa.com/collections/filters-uvc/products/oase-biomaster-thermo-350

Thanks!


----------



## infolific (Apr 10, 2016)

Funny you should ask. I just looked around for that same filter yesterday. Petsandponds.com carries them. You won't find them listed on the site, but they can order one for you. At the moment they just have access to the thermo version and I was hoping for the non-thermo verison.


----------



## ScubaSteve13 (Jun 28, 2018)

infolific said:


> . Petsandponds.com carries them. .


Thanks - I will give them a call

I reached out to OASE North American office (Florida) and they said they could send me one but I'd probably have to pay a lot for shipping and customs


----------

